

It may be possible to build a DNA-based detector of dark matter - DiabloD3
https://medium.com/starts-with-a-bang/dark-matter-can-give-you-cancer-and-that-may-be-a-good-thing-cc6890be42bf

======
daughart
I believe they're actually trying this as well.

